# Say it Ain't So



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 24, 2008)

Ok.  This is to find out our strange likes.  I propose that we each tell about our little food loving secrets.  That is, tell us what you love, but wouldn't admit to loving in polite company (or among other foodies).

For me, I love potted meat sandwiches, made with Libby's (or Armour in a pinch) potted meat, mixed with Miracle Whip salad dressing and sweet pickle relish, spread on hot, buttered whole wheat toast.  Yum.

I also adore grilled cheese sandwiches, made with white bread and Velveeta cheese, buttered on the outside, and cooked on my Grandpa's old iron waffle iron with reversible plates.  These babies cooked on both sides at once and made the cheese so gooey.

I love Sardines, straight from the can, guts and all.

And finally, I love liverwurst (my wife can't stand the smell of the stuff and so I don't get it very often).

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## lifesaver (Oct 24, 2008)

Mmmmmmmmmmm Yuuuuuuuuuuuummy! I too just love tomato soup and grilled cheese sandwiches.

Another thing I love is greenbeans cooked with bacon and new potatoes.

And one last thing I love to eat is saltine crackers with butter and jelly on them.


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 24, 2008)

I love liverwurst. But the dog loves it more!!!

Cheez Doodles. The puffy kind. I don't eat any other junk (that's a lie-will explain later), but they were on sale for $1.66 and I bought 2 bags! I ration my dose by spilling some out on a plate, then putting the bag away. I bite each in 1/2 so they last twice as long.
When I make tuna fish salad, I have to eat with potato chips. Preferably Lay's brand. So I buy a snack size bag, usually found up by the registers or at 7-eleven. Otherwise I'd have to make onion dip to finish off a big bag.


----------



## Michelemarie (Oct 24, 2008)

Grits with cheddar cheese, hot sauce and a "special" seasoning - one of my favorite dinners.

I also enjoy, not often but still, kielbasa with boxed macaroni and cheese-a certain brand but i don't think i can say.

Frozen ravioli with a can of tomato sauce.

Pasta, canned diced tomoatoes and tons of ricotta cheese.

Plain pasta with butter and tons of freshly grated parm.

These are things I make for myself when I am eating alone-sshhh-don't tell anyone.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm also a fan of liverwurst.

The saltines must have peanut butter and strawbwrry jam for me.

Chicken gizzards and hearts with just a sprinkle of salt.

My grilled cheese is made with white or wheat bread and American cheese.


----------



## miniman (Oct 24, 2008)

I like eating spicy pickles on my bread and butter - nothing else
I will even eat ready meals


----------



## jeninga75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Chef Boyardee-  was raised on it and could eat it 24/7.  I like to make ravioli sandwiches with cheese.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 24, 2008)

miniman said:


> *I like eating spicy pickles on my bread and butter* - nothing else
> I will even eat ready meals


 
Hey! I like eating bread and butter pickles on spicy bread! 

mmmm, a piece of pepperoni that's been aged in the cupboard in a glass in one hand, and a slice of white bread in the other..... Sardines (packed in oil) mashed with a fork on a slice of white bread..... 

Although, this thread is like the "embarrassed to eat" thread, and while those snacks may or may not be strange, it wouldn't bother me to tell anyone I ate them


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 24, 2008)

Love liverwurst, just alone. A nice thick slice would be great right now.
Bologna sandwich w/ mayo (not miricle whip) on one side and mustard on the other. And I always have to have a layer of Lay's potato chips between the bologna and bread and it has to be on the mayo side.
My favorite dip with potato chips is cottage cheese. And when ever I eat a hotdog it has to be blanketed in a slice of white bread, not a roll with a slice of hot-n-spicy dill pickle, mustard and topped with saurkraut.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I love pickle and pimento loaf lunchmeat with cheese and may!! lol


----------



## miniman (Oct 24, 2008)

Another one - tinned mac & cheese


----------



## love2"Q" (Oct 24, 2008)

chef boy r dee ravioli .. 
oscar mayer ham and cheese loaf ..


----------



## homecook (Oct 24, 2008)

I love liverwurst on white bread, mayo and crunchy lettuce.
 My secret pleasure is white toast  slathered with butter and green box parmesan sprinkled on top. Did I just admit that???

Barb


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 24, 2008)

egg noodles and cheese whiz


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 24, 2008)

Hello, my name is Allen, and I have a confession.

I work as a saute cook in a country club.  I work with high-dollar ingredients, and prepare elaborate dishes.

That said, I have a severe addiction to fast food tex-mex.  I know, I know.  Lots and LOTS of sodium.

I have been known to make a box of mac & cheese and dump the contents of a can of tuna packed in water into the dish.

I will eat chicken-flavored ramen noodles.

_*walks off the stage, hanging his head in shame._


----------



## The Z (Oct 24, 2008)

AllenOK said:


> I have been known to make a box of mac & cheese and dump the contents of a can of tuna packed in water into the dish.


Head up, Allen.  This sounds great.  I'm-a try that!

Me?  Also a liverwurst fan.  And I love Dinty Moore beef stew from the can. YUM (I haven't had that for a long time, but may talk myself into it).  I'm also a fan of grilled cheese sandwiches with Velveeta... but next time I think I might include some grilled onion.


----------



## luvs (Oct 24, 2008)

i love braunsweiger with bread & American cheese!!! 
i don't mind saying that, though- delicious!!


----------



## Constance (Oct 24, 2008)

I like nibble on cold mac & cheese or tuna casserole right out of the fridge. 
I like leftover popcorn, the crunchy little tails on fried shrimp or fried bluegill, the skin on a baked potato and chicken backs (especially fried). 

I love cleaning a turkey carcass and nibbling all those tender little bits around the bone, especially the "oysters" in the back and the tailbone. I love the marrow out of that little round bone in a ham steak, "lace" on my fried eggs, and catsup on my fried potatoes.


----------



## deelady (Oct 24, 2008)

Hmmm this topic sounds familiar..... lol


my latest weird concoction to snack on is green olives with fruit snacks on the side.... I like the contrasting salty and sweet!


----------



## sattie (Oct 24, 2008)

spam
sardines
diced tomatos from the can
butter (I can eat this by the spoonfull but try to avoid it.)
mayo (another thing I can eat by the spoonfull)
honey (I buy the squirt kind and just squirt it into my mouth.)

I'm sure there are more, just can't think of them right now!!!


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 24, 2008)

I forgot, probably because I can't find any good pizza joints down here, cold pizza for breakfast. Not cold, but the box kept in a cold oven overnight.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 24, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> I forgot, probably because I can't find any good pizza joints down here, cold pizza for breakfast. Not cold, but the box kept in a cold oven overnight.


 
hmmm  would that be a "cold" oven..... or an unlit oven? Overnight?


Call in the food police


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 24, 2008)

out of the usual norm for breakfast:  anything with protein......lentils, beans, pea soup, leftover meat dishes, pork chops, Asian food, miso soup with salmon, pizza

Salad stuff

crispy bagels spread with fat-free refried beans and a few shakes of tabasco

last but not least either saltines with butter or eaten with a crispy dill pickle

Where did you say Tony, the Tiger, went---he was just here???


----------



## sattie (Oct 24, 2008)

Forgot pickle juice
vinegar
achovy paste


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 24, 2008)

sattie said:


> Forgot pickle juice
> vinegar
> achovy paste



I like all of those two, as well as the liquid from canned mushrooms.  I top it up with milk and add it to my mushroom soup, but I will drink it straight too.

I know I have very weird tastes!


----------



## smoke king (Oct 25, 2008)

Hey I love pickle juice too! I thought I was the only one! (if thats the name of some swingin' new drink then boy am I embarrased!)

SPAM, and the SPAM jello it comes packed with
Anchovys-it ain't even a pizza without em'! (see also "anchovy stuffed olives")
"Redline" energy drink-I know, I've read the reports on it. I will say this though, it works!! Hey, at 49 its hard to stay extreme!!
"Taco truck" tacos, tortas, etc. Here in Omaha in the ethnic parts of town there are "roach-coach" styled trucks that find a place to park and vend authentic mexican food right out the side. Even the menus are in Spanish!! Don't know whats in em'.....Don't _want_ to know whats in em', but they is good!! I've been told that "Lenga" is tongue, so I do avoid that
And in the 7th grade I ate a "Gaines-burger" on a dare-Got a dollar for it (keep in mind that was 1972 money!)


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 26, 2008)

I have mentioned this before, but I love hot baked beans on top of cold cottage cheese.  I also like creamed peas on top of mashed potatoes, and I like creamed corn on top of Rice-a-Roni.

Barbara


----------



## Laury (Oct 26, 2008)

Lime Jello with cottage cheese and pineapple chunks topped with mayo!
The goulash from my childhood, made with ground beef, onions, Campbell's tomato soup and elbow mac.
Herring in sour cream.
Baked bean sandwiches.
Dang!  I don't have any of this stuff in the house and I want some!


----------



## middie (Oct 26, 2008)

Soup, corn, ravioli straight out of the can. And I'm not embarrassed to admit it.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 26, 2008)

Canned corn beef hash.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 27, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Canned corn beef hash.



Ya gotta love canned corned beef hash.  And then i made my own with real corned beef (from the brisket), and freshly cubed potatoes.  The stuff is waaaaaay better.  But I still love the canned stuff, and the Derby brand tamales in a jar.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## jabbur (Oct 27, 2008)

I like Campbell's pork and beans straight from the can along with a bologna sandwich made with white bread and ketchp.  I like strawberry jam in my cottage cheese.  I like mayo on my peanut butter sandwiches.  I like spaghetti-o's.


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 1, 2008)

Like Jabbur, I also like Pork n Beans right from the can.
Beef rice-a-roni and ground beef cooked together.
Ruffles potato chips dipped in salsa.
Fried spam or bologna sandwiches with mayo on one side and mustard on the other. 
A tortilla spread with butter and blackberry jam and heated in the microwave.
Butter spread on saltine crackers.


----------



## Max Sutton (Nov 2, 2008)

I eat unsalted mixed nuts with raisins & dried apricots every day.


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 2, 2008)

funny........I don't eat it everyday but when i want a snack mix that's what I eat........almonds and apricots.........B vitamins and vitamin A...............


----------



## Jeekinz (Nov 2, 2008)

Dipping McDonalds fries in a McDonalds vanilla shake.


----------



## dlang (Feb 15, 2009)

Smoked oysters (canned) on a ritz with a slice of seriously sharp cheese, a japeleno slice and a dash of tobasco. Yum.


----------



## stephenwhite78 (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh man......are we forgetting the almighty ramen noodles? I like to beat up an egg and put it in mine. My other closet addiction is Vienna sausage. I could eat 10 cans a day. I love those things.


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 15, 2009)

*STOP!*   You're making me hungry!

I love liver sausage sandwiches, but don't do them very often... on rye with mustard and mayo and lettuce.  I have to have lettuce on sandwiches. some kind or other. I can do without the bread, but not without the lettuce. 

I can eat anchovy sandwiches.  Love the salt. I would rather have them on pizza, but toasted baguette is just fine for a sub.

Sardines. Fresh is best, but I grew up eating them from the can, with all the olive oil, on white bread (with my dad for lunch on Saturday).  I've never dissected them to see if there WERE any bones.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 15, 2009)

Sardines! --- King Oscar or Crown Prince are my favorites, but most any will do..
I learned to eat them as small child along with Red Rind Hoop Cheese, Hot Sauce, Sometimes pepper sauce, and saltine crackers...

Oh, Souse (Hogs Head Cheese) used to be a favorite...It's hard to find a good brand now, Eaten along the same lines as sardines.....Yum!


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 15, 2009)

boy, Uncle Bob and Chef June, you two, are bringing up the barf card for me........my little two year old sister would sit in front of the cartoons and inhale canned sardines.....great way to have the room to herself and there were 5 of us.......  glad that you like them..


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 15, 2009)

expatgirl said:


> boy, Uncle Bob and Chef June, you two, are bringing up the barf card for me........my little two year old sister would sit in front of the cartoons and inhale canned sardines.....great way to have the room to herself and there were 5 of us.......  glad that you like them..



Yep...We're part of that small elite group of connoisseurs that enjoys the finer things in life 






j/k


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 15, 2009)

hahahahahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Run_Out (Feb 15, 2009)

I like to fry corn tortillas for just a few seconds then put salt and ketchup on them...

later


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 15, 2009)

I like dill pickles and crackers.........since I was diagnosed with low blood sodium levels I've been hiking up the sodium though it's not good for the high blood pressure.......so far so good..........


----------



## mudbug (Feb 17, 2009)

Hormel chili
cold pizza
cold bread pudding
vanilla ice cream with peanut butter and chocolate syrup mixed into it


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 19, 2009)

Reviving an old thread:

My dirty little secret is Cheese Nips with squirt cheese on them!  YUM!

I LOVE me some sardines too!  Also, my liverwurst sandwich is much like June's but I like a thin little ring of red onion on mine!


----------



## Wyogal (Apr 19, 2009)

Cap'n Crunch


----------



## luvs (Apr 20, 2009)

i loved the 'say it ai't so' thread! thanks, elf!

my others: potted meat on saltines, filet that's still mooing, canned peas, .....


----------



## Katie H (Apr 20, 2009)

Hmmmm.  How'd I miss this thread?

Two of my favorites are vanilla ice cream with crunched up potato chips mixed in and beer with M&Ms.  Yeah, I'm weird, but they taste great to me.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 20, 2009)

Ok; since this thread has been revived, I love to take a good PB & J and butter the outside of the bread, then grill it like grilled cheese.  Talk about heaven on a plate.

This one is just as evil, but oh so delicious.  Take one Three-Muskateers bar, unwrap it, and put a clean line of really good raspberry jam across the top.


----------



## Cooksie (Apr 20, 2009)

I like spinach straight out of the can loaded with vinegar/pepper sauce.  I also love to eat the crispy tail of a whole (no head ) fried fish---crispy, crunchy, yum.  And lastly, I like homemade cracklin'.  No one cooks that anymore, so I just buy the very spicy fried pork skins at the grocery store and dig through the bag for the really hard ones.


----------

